# Smiths Movement I.D Help



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well i managed to get the gold smiths deluxe today, which i opened up to reveal this , for the first time in a long time im stumped with this movment ,can anyone i.d it? .

only marks are the number 26 next to the balance and 27 c.s on the bridge :dntknw:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> for the first time in a long time im stumped with this movment ,can anyone i.d it?


Stumped in what way? It's a Smiths 27CS movement. Google "Smiths 27CS" - I can't link here, as the website is commercial, but there's info there.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ah, cheers foggy , i didnt even know smiths made there own movements  , something new learned today.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Higher end Smiths were largely made at Cheltenham, the low to mid market pieces came from Wales and other plants - a very limited facility for example at the Wishaw, Scotland, "Smiths Clocks" factory.

About the 70's before Smiths bought in large quantities of Swiss movements. :yes:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

'Best wristwatch movement ever made' according to an old watchmaker in this town. He apprenticed at Smiths Cheltenham.


----------

